# Installing Head Bolts on B&S (Valve Guide Lubricant)



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello all, I hopr this is the last question with my project. The B&S manual says to use Valve Guide Lubricant on the Head bolts prior to installing and torquing them down. I have had not luck today finding this, so my question is what else can I use instead? I was thinking some antisieze? Thanks again to all, for all of your help. Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That will work.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Jimbo

Antisieze is all that I have ever used also.It works real good for the next time anyone has to take them out.And "blue" loctite is good if you have a problem with them viberating lose.But in my years of being a small engine mechcanic Ive never herd that you was supposed to use any kind of Lubricant on the bolts.

The only thing I've ever herd was on some of the older models three of the bolts are shorter than the rest and if not put back into the three holes by the exhoast valve they'll hold it open and will not let the engine build compression.

And also snug all the bolts an then tighten them a littke at a time using a "x" and "cross" patern to make sure that you get the gasket to lay down right.
Better using a tork whench.reply back with model # and someone can lookup and give you the correct tork spec's.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

repair_guy said:


> Jimbo
> The only thing I've ever herd was on some of the older models three of the bolts are shorter than the rest and if not put back into the three holes by the exhoast valve they'll hold it open and will not let the engine build compression.


I have never heard about putting anything on the bolts, but honestly have not really looked up information on any of the overhead valve engines. There are three bolts that are *longer *then the rest on some of the L-Head engines, they go around the exhaust to help disperse heat, they won't keep the head from sealing if you put them in the wrong place, but thats not important on this model.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks to all, I do have the R&S engine repair manual which show the correct torque sequnce in steps. It was just confussing when the first step in reinstalling the Cylinder head is to "coat the threads of the cyclinder head screws with Valve Guide Lubricant".
My local lawn shop was already closed so I went into NAPA two doors down and they had never heard of it.
Once again thank you all very much you have all been very helpfull. Merry Christmas - Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year to all. Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Briggs and Stratton has a product that is used as valve guide lubricant, most shops do not stock it for sale however. It's basically just lubriplate lube and can also be used as an anti-seize type compound. I use anti-seize as valve guide lubricant as well.

Happy Holidays to you as well


----------

